# Aku vs Father



## Vespa (Jul 25, 2012)

Father is in his last form.

If he needs it, he can summon the rest of the homunculi to assist him.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

What can Aku do?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> What can Aku do?



Not be harmed by mortal weapons.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2012)

BFR, implied that he killed the power puff girls(lol cameos), still he has zero soul protection so it depends who is faster.


----------



## Vespa (Jul 25, 2012)

Aku should definitely be faster. Father only has supersonic reactions, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2012)

Thing is I don't remember Aku having any notable speed feats.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

I remember when he jumped a few kilometers to a nearby city in like 1 second.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2012)

Has it be calced, and whats stopping it from being a teleporting feat?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Has it be calced, and whats stopping it from being a teleporting feat?



Because we see him physically transporting his body.


----------



## Vespa (Jul 25, 2012)

When he was a meteor he was going ftl. I don't think that counts though.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 25, 2012)

He was not going faster than light as a meteor.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 25, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> What can Aku do?



He's allegedly invulnerable to anything but divine weapons or extremely powerful mystical beings (from feats he can shrug off anything up to an extinction class asteroid impact), can shapeshift of course, change his size, shoot death rays from his eyes, breathe fire, control the weather, raise the dead, crush disembodied souls in his bare hands, travel through space at FTL speeds, teleport, power machines with pieces of himself, create evil doppelgangers of people, trap victims in a giant crystal that makes them immortal, and has a crystal ball-like scrying method.

I'm sure there's more, but those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

Is he immune to transmutation?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

Well he can shapeshift, he should be.


----------



## Vespa (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldn't he just shape shift back?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not doubting Aku wins, but I don't see how shapshifting would work. Shapeshifting involves changing your shape and the like, maybe configuring a few bits of yourself. That's different from having your body changed into different matter entirely.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

Assuming that transmuting him would work in the first place, which it won't.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 25, 2012)

Doesn't an alchemist need some understanding of the material to transmute it, or am I remembering completely wrong?

Aku's body is nothing like any substance seen in FMA. It's probably most similar to Pride's shadows.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

And you havent given reason why Transmutation wouldnt work. Other then he has shapeshifting, which it;s doubtful that would be effective.

@ Eldritch: That mainly applies when they're trying to transmute it into something that they want, Father can pretty much ignore this since he has stones.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

The reason is mostly because the substance that Aku is made of is not of this world.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

Father's stones mean he dosent exactly have to care about what it is he's trying to deconnstruct, or change into another type of matter.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

You don't even know if it's "matter". It might be some divine material.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you prove it's divine material then?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm guessing he can't considering he just said "might".


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 25, 2012)

> Can you prove it's divine material then?
> __________________



Aku is a divine being.  Wouldn't it make sense that he's made out of divine material?  He's an evil god.  Surely, they're not going to state that he's made out of deconstructed puppy guts and daffodils.  It's far less of logic leap to say he's made of divine material then to say he's made up of a worldly material.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

Dosent divine material still fall under, Matter? Since it's Material?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually Aku has some ability over souls , he keeps Demongo a being of his making who is able to absorb souls of fallen warriors and control them to fight for him.

He also has the ability to open time portals as he sent Jack in to the future.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He also has the ability to open time portals as he sent Jack in to the future.



How the hell did I forget that one?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> How the hell did I forget that one?



Well I believe that is the biggest CIS Aku has since he only used it twice. At the start of the series and I believe he sent Jack a couple minutes in the Past when Jack almost killed him in the future where he had enough time to moved his palace location.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 25, 2012)

> Doesn't divine material still fall under, Matter? Since it's Material?



Yes and No.  Divine material could be matter, but matter is something used to describe earthly materials, but not fantastical ones which may not adhere to the same logic/rules.  It's kind of like fucking with the Gate of Truth in FMA you're not really sure what will happen, because it doesn't follow the same rules.  That's assuming that he's even made of "matter".  Aku certainly follows no physical laws (as we commonly know them) so I don't see why you're applying physical rules to Aku's body.

So he might be able to transmute Aku, but the results wouldn't necessarily be kosher.

And anyway Timetravel screws the father over.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 25, 2012)

Aku shits on HST. Just sayin...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty sure Aku treats Father like a ant.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2012)

>mfw people actually believe a homunculus can beat a creature who has some amount of control over space and time themselves


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2012)

umm Aku affected planets across an entire galaxy..IIRC even recruited space mercs more than once

so..why are people saying Father blitzes him? Why are people claiming he wins when the guy is a statue to someone who he can't really hurt?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 26, 2012)

Nobody ever said Father wins, what are you talking about?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 26, 2012)

So it would be like the last of Aku's fairy tales.

There was an all mighty, all powerful wizard, and there was a pathetic little homunculus, and the wizard DESTROYED HIM!

*THE END*


----------



## Zeno (Jul 26, 2012)

I loved that episode. Aku > Jack in pure quality


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2012)

Transmutation won't work, that why said Soul fuck,


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 26, 2012)

Aku is no stranger to soul manipulation. He crushed Demongo's soul with his bare hand, after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2012)

Aku takes it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Aku is no stranger to soul manipulation. He crushed Demongo's soul with his bare hand, after all.



And that is because Demongo was said to be absorb limitless (hype) amount of essence/souls.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 27, 2012)

How is it _because_ he has that ability?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 27, 2012)

For a second I thought OP is talking about the Father from KND. 

Anyways, Aku should take this due to time/space hax and that Father can't really hurt him since he can just recompose himself. Though may take a bit of time for Aku to make Father use up all those souls.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

I think there's a possible way for Father to win:



What would happen if Father managed to engulf Aku in one of those mini stars or whatever?

Surely that would have some kind of effect?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> I think there's a possible way for Father to win:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aku tanked the asteroid impact that killed the dinosaurs. As far as I know there's no evidence that Father's mini sun is anywhere near that powerful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> I think there's a possible way for Father to win:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's so small 

:33


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2012)

...Shadow chair? 

Either that, or Father takes a vacation to the year 3,000 courtesy of Aku's temporal BFR.

Don't really see how else this could go; Aku has regen, Father has regen- they can't really kill eachother.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 27, 2012)

Except Aku is kinda immortal and Father kinda isn't so yea no.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 27, 2012)

Father's mini-sun isn't impressive in all honesty: scaling _way_ down from a stellar mass and assuming it shares all of the same properties just minimised (which is a bit deceptive, considering one of the major factors for stars being so immensely energetic is their sheer size), a potential supernova from Father's sun is only entering into the triple-digit kiloton range


----------



## KiteSora (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd have to give it to Aku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2012)

Aku has the option of temporal BFR and he's not made of anything Father knows of rendering the latter's alchemy useless. Possibly Aku could assimilate Father and his souls, a part of him entering Jack started to take control. I said possibly because Father has millions of souls inside him.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Aku tanked the asteroid impact that killed the dinosaurs. As far as I know there's no evidence that Father's mini sun is anywhere near that powerful.


You might have a point, however, Aku being in that asteroid could have been what was protecting him, no? I mean, I can't imagine his own body having that kind of durability. If he were to crash land from outer space into earth with his own body, I think he'd take a hefty amount of damage. 

So even if Father's star isn't as strong as a regular sized one, I'd still imagine it could potentially burn Aku rather badly.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> You might have a point, however, Aku being in that asteroid could have been what was protecting him, no? I mean, I can't imagine his own body having that kind of durability. If he were to crash land from outer space into earth with his own body, I think he'd take a hefty amount of damage.
> 
> So even if Father's star isn't as strong as a regular sized one, I'd still imagine it could potentially burn Aku rather badly.



Erm....Aku WAS that asteroid. He wasn't encased in anything.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Erm....Aku WAS that asteroid. He wasn't encased in anything.


Right, I'm saying him being in that asteroid form is what could have been protecting him. I don't think his actual durability is on that level, I think  his asteroid body is more of a special form he used for crash landing, otherwise, why not stay in his regular body for said crash landing if his regular body is that durable?

Why did he even need to be an asteroid in the first place if he's actually that durable?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Right, I'm saying him being in that asteroid form is what could have been protecting him. I don't think his actual durability is on that level, I think  his asteroid body is more of a special form he used for crash landing, otherwise, why not stay in his regular body for said crash landing if his regular body is that durable?
> 
> Why did he even need to be an asteroid in the first place if he's actually that durable?



He wasn't transformed into any form, that was actually his base. He was a small part of a vast evil entity. When Odin cut him off, he as a fragment just flew mindlessly to the solar system and to earth, creating the KT event. Upon impact he turned into a dark forest before Jack's father's poison arrow grant him sentience.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Right, I'm saying him being in that asteroid form is what could have been protecting him. I don't think his actual durability is on that level, I think  his asteroid body is more of a special form he used for crash landing, otherwise, why not stay in his regular body for said crash landing if his regular body is that durable?
> 
> Why did he even need to be an asteroid in the first place if he's actually that durable?



You might need to rematch that episode. Aku was the original evil piece that the Gods didn't destroy. It wasn't in asteroid form, it was just a regular piece. Aku was shapeless at that time and when he crashed into earth, killed the dinosaurs and started to spread. It was only when Jack's father freed him and enabled him to take shape thanks to the magic arrow. 

Basically, the leftover piece was Aku so that counts as his durability. And for on why he doesn't do it regularly, well he wants to conquer planets. Not destroy them.

EDIT: Got ninja'd


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> He wasn't transformed into any form, that was actually his base. He was a small part of a vast evil entity. When Odin cut him off, he as a fragment just flew mindlessly to the solar system and to earth, creating the KT event. Upon impact he turned into a dark forest before Jack's father's poison arrow grant him sentience.


Ahh I  see. So in other words, there's no difference between him being an asteroid, and him being the humanoid figure that torments Jack, correct?

In which case, his actual durability is indeed enough to tank a massive explosive impact.

All I can say is, damn. I want Jack's sword to use on my Slayer in DFO, I'd be able to one shot anything~

Edit: Why isn't this thread locked then, who thought this would be a good match? Aku would pretty much enslave FMA...


----------



## Barioth (Jul 27, 2012)

Aku can send time portal. For the divine material issue; I put Aku as negative rather divine even if evil "god".


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2012)

well, Aku is a small part of the great ancient evil. An evil great enough it literally threatened the entire universe and caused all of the gods to go fight him.

for something to need all the gods to fight, it is likely even a small piece like Aku would be made out of some kind of non-earthly material. really you would need to prove transmutation or something would work at all on something totally beyond the normal concept of matter.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> well, Aku is a small part of the great ancient evil. An evil great enough it literally threatened the entire universe and caused all of the gods to go fight him.
> 
> for something to need all the gods to fight, it is likely even a small piece like Aku would be made out of some kind of non-earthly material. really you would need to prove transmutation or something would work at all on something totally beyond the normal concept of matter.


Hmm, this is all reminding me of Ganondorf and the Master Sword.

Ganondorf being the reincarnation of an ancient evil being, and the Master Sword being created as the one sure kill against said entity, much like Jack's sword.

I'm sure there's plenty of stories with a setup like this, it's just that LoZ is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Hmm, this is all reminding me of Ganondorf and the Master Sword.
> 
> Ganondorf being the reincarnation of an ancient evil being, and the Master Sword being created as the one sure kill against said entity, much like Jack's sword.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of stories with a setup like this, it's just that LoZ is the first that comes to mind.




well the stories are somewhat similar.

as I recall, Ganondorf is "curse" demise place on link and zelda and all of their descendants in skyward sword, no?

 so in essence, Ganondorf is to Demise as Aku is to the great ancient evil.

both heroes of both of the series use a specific sword which is generally regarded as a holy artifact that can destroy evil and their goals are generally to fight off the evil using that sword.

the difference is ganondorf keeps re-incarnating or escaping his prisons or whatever while link has more descendants across different branching timelines and junk.

samurai jack was pretty simple.

Jack's father is given a holy sword with power that can slay evil. he fights aku.

jack is eventually born and wields the sword. goes after aku, nearly defeats him but gets transported to the future by aku.

simple storyline: jack wants to defeat aku and go back to his time period in the past.

somewhat similar stories. it is possible samurai jack had some very loose inspiration from the LoZ series and the LoZ series drawing inspiration for the story of demise and ganondorf being a small "re-incarnation" of him from samurai jack with aku and the ancient evil.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> well the stories are somewhat similar.
> 
> as I recall, Ganondorf is "curse" demise place on link and zelda and all of their descendants in skyward sword, no?
> 
> ...


Hmm, someone should make an Aku vs Demise thread, I think that would be an interesting match up.  Though, we never really did get to see Demise in action, the moment he shows up he gets wasted by Link.

Or even a Link vs Samurai Jack thread, since both are trained swordmen with holy swords.

Better yet, which out of the two swords is the most effective? The Master Sword or Jack's Katana?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2012)

the master sword seems to be used to go backwards and forwards through time in Ocarina of time and is also one of the few weapons that can truly hurt ganondorf, but it really can't ever put ol ganon down permanently. he always either gets sealed or only temporarily "killed".

meanwhile, jack's sword is hyped in the series as being able to put aku down permanently.

considering aku is the more powerful of the two baddies here, I'm inclined to give it to jack's sword as the more effective.

composite link would beat jack tho. the whole fierce diety mask thing ya know?


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> the master sword seems to be used to go backwards and forwards through time in Ocarina of time and is also one of the few weapons that can truly hurt ganondorf, but it really can't ever put ol ganon down permanently. he always either gets sealed or only temporarily "killed".
> 
> meanwhile, jack's sword is hyped in the series as being able to put aku down permanently.
> 
> ...


Composite Link is a monster in his own right though, not really fair to involve him in most matches. I'm speaking strictly of any specific Link.

But yeah, I guess Aku would be stronger than Demise, along with Jack's sword.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 27, 2012)

Aku shits on Father regardless. City level eyes beams and physical strength. Not to mention all the hax.


----------



## Estrecca (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Ahh I  see. So in other words, there's no difference between him being an asteroid, and him being the humanoid figure that torments Jack, correct?



There is actually a semi-significant difference. 

There is essentially no evidence suggesting (and significant implications against) Aku being sentient before Jack's father shoot the enchanted arrow at the black pool in the heart of the Forest of Evil.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2012)

Estrecca said:


> There is actually a semi-significant difference.
> 
> There is essentially no evidence suggesting (and significant implications against) Aku being sentient before Jack's father shoot the enchanted arrow at the black pool in the heart of the Forest of Evil.



I think he meant in regards to durability.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> I think he meant in regards to durability.


Yeah, speaking strictly about his durability and how it pertains to this discussion.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2012)

There shouldn't be any difference. Aku is just the original fragment of the primordial evil given sentience.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 27, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> There shouldn't be any difference. Aku is just the original fragment of the primordial evil given sentience.


Yeah, I conceded that point earlier.  I was thinking his asteroid form was some special armor or something. Totally forgot that Aku is part of a being that needed multiple gods to take on.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2012)

yup. all it means is that aku in completely raw, unaided durability survived his own meteoric impact. which is damn impressive. he probably became better at being able to defend himself after gaining sentience as well.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 27, 2012)

Plus Aku is just plain cooler


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Yeah, I conceded that point earlier.  I was thinking his asteroid form was some special armor or something. Totally forgot that Aku is part of a being that needed multiple gods to take on.



Technically it might be, I suppose. Aku can change the consistency of his body from solid to liquid at will, but the original fragment appeared to have a little of both. The 'trees' were solid, and the tar-like stuff that ate people was liquid (albeit very thick liquid). The outer shell of the fragment was probably solid during the impact, but Aku should be able to make his whole body like that whenever he wants, so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2012)

Wait aku killed powerpuffs?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Wait aku killed powerpuffs?



IIRC the ruins of Townsville shows up in a early episode of Samurai Jack, its not directly stated, but implied. Jack, Powerpuff's and Dexter Lab are pretty much the same universe.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 27, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Wait aku killed powerpuffs?



Ya there was a cameo on townsville as it was in ruins. Think it was the second or third episode when jack was helping the dog people. Its implied that he destroyed them, can't say i'm surprised as they had no way of hurting him.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2012)

> Jack, Powerpuff's and Dexter Lab are pretty much the same universe.


 Dexter too ? Was there some cross-over of PPG with Dexters Lab ?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Dexter too ? Was there some cross-over of PPG with Dexters Lab ?



Yeah, the one hunter from a Monkey short was on Samurai Jack, also the Justice Friends appeared in both Powerpuff Girls and Dexters Lab


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, if Aku killed the powerpuff girls then he massively stomps.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 28, 2012)

Wonder what happened to Him lol Aku probably absorbed his ass


----------



## KiteSora (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah if being implied to beat the PPGs count as a feat it's a massive stomp but since someone has to be THAT guy, can we even use that since it's just implied? Aku stomps anyways, just curious on that. It's been awhile since I've seen Samurai Jack.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't think we can use it, its only implied. Till we have feats that put Aku at least near the same level as the PPG's, we really can't use it. Him vs Aku would be a pretty good fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2012)

Discord can take on all of these guys


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone make a Him vs. Aku fight


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 28, 2012)

What are Him feats again?


----------



## KiteSora (Jul 28, 2012)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Someone make a Him vs. Aku fight



Done. 10char


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2012)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Someone make a Him vs. Aku fight



also this


----------



## KiteSora (Jul 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> also this



.....................That's what I get for not using search......oh well..................


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 28, 2012)

Scar proves that you have to know what you're deconstructing in order to use alchemic deconstruction. He tried to deconstruct Ed's arm the first time he met him, not realizing that it was metal, and the deconstruction failed. He adjusted for this and succeeded the next time.

Since alchemy is deconstruction followed by reconstruction, Alchemy in general won't work on Aku, who is some etheral entity that Father has no knowledge on.

Aku also has better destructive feats, IMO. Aku takes this in a stomp.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Discord can take on all of these guys


Bug's Bunny chews on a carrot casually while soloing all of MLP and Samurai Jack combined.



Problem?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> also this



Those threads were fuck all for quality. Aku beats both Him and PPG 
Also I forgot that Aku is ftl.


----------

